# Choke recommendation for Browning BPS



## Canesfan

I have a 2008 BPS Field Model 12 ga chambered for 3 inch shells with a 26 inch barrel to be used for turkey hunting. The gun came with three Invector Plus chokes, but not one specifically for turkey hunting.

The 2009 Browning catalog has several types of chokes as follows:

Invector-Plus Choke Tubes
Invector-Plus Extended Choke Tubes
Diamond Grade Choke Tubes
Diana Grade Extended Choke Tubes
Midas Grade Extended Choke Tubes Invector Plus
Specialty Extended Choke Tubes
Grand Passage Extended Choke Tubes

A friend of mine also has a BPS, and he recommends the extra full choke.

The catalog shows the Invector Plus choke (1140833) X-Full Turkey for $49.99.  The Midas Extra Full Trap is $49.99, and the Specialty Extended Choke Full Strut choke is $69.99.

Which extra full choke would you recommend and why? Are the higher priced chokes worth the additional cost, and is there much difference between the lower-priced chokes?


----------



## icdedturkes

I would get away from the factory branded choke tubes especially at them prices.. For them prices you can buy some of the best brands in the business.


----------



## boothy

I have a jellyhead choke in my browning gold and it shoots an awesome pattern at 40 and 50 yards.  It has no problem reaching out and thumping them.


----------



## Tommy Walton

*Choke*

Rhino!!


----------



## bnew17

I shoot a Browning silver. I got a Indian Creek choke for it last year. I shoot Hevi 13's out of it. Here is a link to my results. I think it does the job. You tell me. http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=316569&highlight=indian+creek


----------



## Canesfan

Narrowing it down between Kicks and Indian Creek. Thanks for your recommendations.


----------



## Jody Hawk

The Comp-n-choke patterns well in the BPS.


----------



## TurkeyH90

*Bps*

I have a BPS and shoot a Trulock .665( I think) with 3" Win. Supreme Extended #6s. Great results as it is the most uniform pattern Ive seen.


----------



## J Gilbert

I recommend the Indian Creek choke tubes, especially in the Invector+ guns.  I've got one in my SX3 and it definitely throws a good pattern with the Winchester Extended Range #6's, though I plan to pick up some Nitro's for it this year to really up the pellet count


----------



## Canesfan

Does anyone know if Browning makes their own chokes that they advertise in their catalogue, or do they subcontract it out to other firms?  Why doesn't Browning improve on their chokes to match other firms products mentioned on the forum? Is it a matter of patent protection? I don't know of any hunter using a Browning choke with their shotgun.


----------



## Mr. Longbeard

I've tryed a lot of different chokes and my best patterns came from two chokes both shooting the same load

Indian Creek and Primos Jellyhead both shooting Hevi13 turkey loads...


----------



## PChunter

I have one ill give you. Threads are for your gun. Mine in the original invector threads. Pm me and its yours, paid 100 bucks for it 2 years ago and it's been sitting in the gun case ever since. If you don't like the pattern then you've lost nothing.


----------



## PChunter

Just checked and it's the standard thread system. Won't fit your gun either. But, still free to anyone who can use it. Its the full strut model from browning.


----------

